# أريد دلائل قوية على أن المسيحية هى الدين الحق



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عايز دلائل قوية مقنعة على أن المسيحية هى الدين الحق
​


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2011)

الدليل الوحيد والذي لا مقابل له أن المسيحية هي المسيح والمسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد من أجل كل البشر الذي انت واحد منهم.

 

*6. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.*
*7. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».*

من لا يعرف المسيح ولا يقبله لا يعرف الله ولا طريق عنده الى الله وليس عنده الحق وليس له حياة.

لو انت عاوز تفهم هذا الدليل ولست اتيا لسبب آخر إركع في مخدعك وصلي الى رب السماوات والأرض بقلب خاشع ومنكسر معترفا بضعفك أمامه وطالبا منه أن يظهر لك الحق ، وصدقني لو كنت صادقا في صلاتك الرب لن يخيب أملك.


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

يا حبيب قلبى دليل قوى طب منا ممكن أقولك أن الإله الحق هو الله
(هو الله الذى لا إله إلا هو) و خلصت أنا عايز دليل مقنع و قوى


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 مايو 2011)

اقراء الكتاب المقدس


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

أنا ليس عندى الكتاب المقدس و بعدين أنا أريد أن أفهم دينكم
و فى منتدى الحوار الإسلامى لما تيجى تسأل عضو على سؤال هل ينفع يقولك أقرأ القراءن الكريم
أريد دليل مقنع و قوى منكم


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> أنا ليس عندى الكتاب المقدس و بعدين أنا أريد أن أفهم دينكم
> و فى منتدى الحوار الإسلامى لما تيجى تسأل عضو على سؤال هل ينفع يقولك أقرأ القراءن الكريم
> أريد دليل مقنع و قوى منكم


 


أنت تقاوم الحق برفضك للمسيح لأنه هو الحق = هو الله.
لن تفهم شيئا وانت ترفض وتقاوم الرب يسوع المسيح.
الكتاب المقدس متوفر على النت وليس لإنسان بعد اليوم عذرا.

نحن نقدم لك نور المسيح وأنت حر أن تقبله أو تبقى في الظلام.



​


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

من قال لك أنى أقاوم أنت لم تعطنى شيئا حتى أقبل أو ارفض
و بعدين الكتاب المقدس كبير و أكيد بيتكلم عن كل شئون الحياة مش هعد أقرأ فيه عشان أشوف الدلائل المثبتة أن المسيح هو الله
شكرا.


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> من قال لك أنى أقاوم أنت لم تعطنى شيئا حتى أقبل أو ارفض
> و بعدين الكتاب المقدس كبير و أكيد بيتكلم عن كل شئون الحياة مش هعد أقرأ فيه عشان أشوف الدلائل المثبتة أن المسيح هو الله
> شكرا.


 
وليش مش هتعد تقرا فيه؟

هو انت مش فارقة عندك حياتك الأبدية . يعني مش مهم وين تكون بعد الموت؟

إبدأ اقرأ بالعهد الجديد وهو ليس كبيرا كما تعتقد ولا يتكلم عن كل شئون الحياة الدنيا بل عن الخلاص.


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

لو أثبتى لى أن المسيحية هى الحق لكنت قرأته و عرفت كيف الخلاص لكن مينفعش يحصل العكس
و بردو أنتى لو سألتينى عن الإسلام مش هقولك أقراءى القراءن لأ هقولك الدلائل العلمية و المقنعة
لاحظى أنى أنا عكس ديانتك يعنى لما أجئ و أسألك عن دينك تروحى تقولى لى أقرأ الكتاب المقدس
بل أنا لو أقتنعت لازم طبعا أقرءو كلو و أعرف ما فيه


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

وطالما الكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن شئون الحياة كما قلتى 
فكيف تديرون شئونكم فى الحياة ؟


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

*طيب انت ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟
ازاي تعرف ان المسيحية هي الدين الحق
ايه الدلائل اللي انت عايزها يعني؟؟؟؟كما قالت امي امه  ما قاله الرب يسوع 
انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة*


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

يا جماعة لو جه واحد قلكو أنا عايز أبقى مسيحى و عايز دليل 
هل هتقولو ليه الكلام ده و يبقى مسيحى علطول لأ طبعا
مينفعش واحد يقولى أنا عايز أسلم و أقولو (هو الله الذى لا إله إلا هو) مينفعش


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يا جماعة لو جه واحد قلكو أنا عايز أبقى مسيحى و عايز دليل
> هل هتقولو ليه الكلام ده و يبقى مسيحى علطول لأ طبعا
> مينفعش واحد يقولى أنا عايز أسلم و أقولو (هو الله الذى لا إله إلا هو) مينفعش


*يا حبيبي محدش بيجي يقول انا عايز ابقي مسيحي الا لو هو مقتنع بكده
طيب من الكتاب المقدس " لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية"*
*قال للاخيار تعالوا الي يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملك المعد لكم منذ تاسيس العالم "
و قال للاشرار ابعدوا عني يا ملاعين الي النار المعدة لابليس و ملائكته*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مايو 2011)

ايه نوع الدليل اللى انت عايزه ؟؟

ايات معجزات ايه اللى تقصده ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مايو 2011)

> وطالما الكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن شئون الحياة كما قلتى
> فكيف تديرون شئونكم فى الحياة ؟



انت بتحرف من اولها

قولنا العهد الجديد معظمه يتكلم عن الخلاص


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

*علي فكرة يا حبيبي برغم اني جبت لك ايات 
لكن المسيحية قوية بزيادة و لا تحتاج الي دليل لاثبتها
و هي تتحدث عن نفسها من خلال الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

يعنى معنى كده أن مفيش دليل أو أنو مينفعش يبقى فى دليل على المسيحية


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يعنى معنى كده أن مفيش دليل أو أنو مينفعش يبقى فى دليل على المسيحية


*يا حبيبي انا بقولك الدليل الكتاب المقدس 
و لا تحتاج اثبات مننا *
*انت لو قريت الكتاب المقدس حتعرف انك مش محتاج دليل غيره*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مايو 2011)

> يعنى معنى كده أن مفيش دليل أو أنو مينفعش يبقى فى دليل على المسيحية



قولنا ايه اللى انت عايزه كأثبات ايات مثلا معجزات ؟؟

وضح اكتر من فضلك


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مايو 2011)

> بس أنا لو هعمل مقارنة بين الدينين هتبقى بين المسيح و الله و ليس محمد (ص) لأن محمد ما هو إلا رسول خلت من قبله الرسل



تمام  اعمل مقارنة بين المسيح واله الاسلام


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

بس دا لو ينفع ما لسه الأخ bob قال لأ


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مايو 2011)

> بس دا لو ينفع ما لسه الأخ bob قال لأ



قال لاء على ايه ؟؟


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

على انو يبقى فيه مقارنة


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> بس دا لو ينفع ما لسه الأخ bob قال لأ


*يا حبيبي مش انا اللي قولت لا دي قوانين القسم
و انصحك انك تسال علي اي حاجه عايز تفهمها في المسيحية ده ممكن يوصلك لاي اجابه انت محتاجها*


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

أوك يا حبيبى طب مينفعش يتعمل مقارنة فى أى قسم تانى
بس أكيد المقارنة هتبقى محترمة و عقلية لأننا نتكلم فى شئ كبير عظيم يجب تكبيره و تقديسه سواء كان يسوع أو الله عز و جل


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> أوك يا حبيبى طب مينفعش يتعمل مقارنة فى أى قسم تانى
> بس أكيد المقارنة هتبقى محترمة و عقلية لأننا نتكلم فى شئ كبير عظيم يجب تكبيره و تقديسه سواء كان يسوع أو الله عز و جل


*مش عارف صدقني ابعت للزعيم في قسم الاقتراحات و شوف حيقول ايه*


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يا جماعة لو جه واحد قلكو أنا عايز أبقى مسيحى و عايز دليل
> هل هتقولو ليه الكلام ده و يبقى مسيحى علطول لأ طبعا
> مينفعش واحد يقولى أنا عايز أسلم و أقولو (هو الله الذى لا إله إلا هو) مينفعش


 

انت لو عاوز تعرف انه دين الحق ولا لاء 
احنا ها نجاوب من قرأنك
يرى القرآن أن الانجيل كتاب مقدس سماوي وكتاب الحق منزل من الله يجب قراءته على المسيحي والمسلم وكل من آمن بالله.

فيقول: "نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ مِن قَبْلُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ" (سورة أل عمران 3و4).

ويقول أيضاً "وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ، وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ. وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ، وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ. وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ" (سورة المائدة 46-48).
وهو دين الحق لان القرأن قال عن السيد المسيح انه كلمة الله
المسيح هو كلمة الله يعني الله الظاهر في الجسد
*أ- أنه دُعيَ كلمة الله وروحٌ منه:*

وقد تكرر هذا اللقب، فورد في سورة إل عمران 45: "إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ *بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ* اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ". وورد في سورة النساء 171: "إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ *وَكَلِمَتُهُ* أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ *وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ*".


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

بس أنت و الله شخص مهذب جدا و أستريحتلك بجد يعنى رغم أختلاف العقيدة و أنا عايز أوضح حاجة أنو يا جماعة لازم أحترام الأديان أهم شئ هو هذا الأحترام عدم الشتم أو السب لأى دين لأن دى حاجة مهمة جدا يا جماعة يعنى أنا لما بكلم الأخ bob بحس أنو مسلم زى أو هوا مممكن لما يكلمنى يحس أنى مسيحى زيو و هذا أولا ثم ثانيا توضيح الأديان لبعضيها لأن فى النهاية هناك دين واحد فقط هو الحق لا غير و شكرا.


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> بس أنت و الله شخص مهذب جدا و أستريحتلك بجد يعنى رغم أختلاف العقيدة و أنا عايز أوضح حاجة أنو يا جماعة لازم أحترام الأديان أهم شئ هو هذا الأحترام عدم الشتم أو السب لأى دين لأن دى حاجة مهمة جدا يا جماعة يعنى أنا لما بكلم الأخ bob بحس أنو مسلم زى أو هوا مممكن لما يكلمنى يحس أنى مسيحى زيو و هذا أولا ثم ثانيا توضيح الأديان لبعضيها لأن فى النهاية هناك دين واحد فقط هو الحق لا غير و شكرا.


*اشكرك يا حبيبي 
انت شخص محترم ايضا
*


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

أخ netta بص
أولا عيسى رسول رسول فقط و ليس ألهة هذا عندنا فى الإسلام و نعم نحن نحترم هذه الكتب السماوية (التوراة و الإنجيل) و ما أتى القراءن إلا ليختمهم جميعا و لكن الإنجيل و للأسف و لا يحزن احد من ذلك تم تحريفه و قد تبين ذلك فى (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه) أما القراءن (فى لوح محفوظ) و هنا الكتاب هو الفراءن و عليك هو محمد (ص) و أيضا (لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة و ما من إله إلا إله واحد) (ما المسيح بن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل و أمة صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام) هل تعلم ما معنى كانا يأكلان الطعام أى أنه كان يقضى حاجته مثل كل الناس أى أنه ليس ألهة إنما هو إنسان نبى و شكرا.


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> أخ netta بص
> أولا عيسى رسول رسول فقط و ليس ألهة هذا عندنا فى الإسلام و نعم نحن نحترم هذه الكتب السماوية (التوراة و الإنجيل) و ما أتى القراءن إلا ليختمهم جميعا و لكن الإنجيل و للأسف و لا يحزن احد من ذلك تم تحريفه و قد تبين ذلك فى (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه) أما القراءن (فى لوح محفوظ) و هنا الكتاب هو الفراءن و عليك هو محمد (ص) و أيضا (لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة و ما من إله إلا إله واحد) (ما المسيح بن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل و أمة صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام) هل تعلم ما معنى كانا يأكلان الطعام أى أنه كان يقضى حاجته مثل كل الناس أى أنه ليس ألهة إنما هو إنسان نبى و شكرا.


*يا حبيبي طيب ما تفتح موضوع عن الاقانيم لو مش فاهمه زي ما انت بتقول او ان المسيح ازاي هو الله او تحريف الانجيل كما تقول حتلاقي اجابات وافية جدا للاجابه عليك*


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

لأ أنا كنت برد على الأخ netta و أنتا ممكن يبقى عندك حق مينفعش يبقى دليل على المسيحية و إنما لو ينفع يبقى فى مقارنة يبقى هنقدر نوصل للحقيقة تحياتى شكرا.


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> لأ أنا كنت برد على الأخ netta و أنتا ممكن يبقى عندك حق مينفعش يبقى دليل على المسيحية و إنما لو ينفع يبقى فى مقارنة يبقى هنقدر نوصل للحقيقة تحياتى شكرا.


*علي فكرة هي اخت مش اخ 
طيب ما تسال اللي انت عايزه في القسم ده و قارن انت زي ما تحب دي فرصة بقدمهالك و مش حتلاقي العرض ده بره و اسال و تعالي ههههههههه*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> أخ netta بص
> أولا عيسى رسول رسول فقط و ليس ألهة هذا عندنا فى الإسلام و نعم نحن نحترم هذه الكتب السماوية (التوراة و الإنجيل) و ما أتى القراءن إلا ليختمهم جميعا و لكن الإنجيل و للأسف و لا يحزن احد من ذلك تم تحريفه و قد تبين ذلك فى (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه) أما القراءن (فى لوح محفوظ) و هنا الكتاب هو الفراءن و عليك هو محمد (ص) و أيضا (لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة و ما من إله إلا إله واحد) (ما المسيح بن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل و أمة صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام) هل تعلم ما معنى كانا يأكلان الطعام أى أنه كان يقضى حاجته مثل كل الناس أى أنه ليس ألهة إنما هو إنسان نبى و شكرا.



اولا:- لايوجد اح اسمه عيسي لدينا ولم يذكر في اي جزء من العهدين او حتي في كتاب تاريخ

ثانيا:- من كم المواضيع المفتوحه عن الادعاء الكاذب بتحريف الكتاب المقدس تبطل هذا الادعاء الاسلامي لعدم وجود اي دليل لهذا الكلام سوي تخاريف المسلم وتم الرد عليه في الالف من المواضيع ولكن من لديه عيون ليري سوف يري

ثالثا:-هنا ليس لدينا علاقه بهراطقه الاسلام وعدم فهمه لعقيدتنا لانك لو فهمتها سوف تعرف ان محمدك كاذب خدعك نحن لم نقل ان الله ثلاث ثلاثه قرأنك ادعي ذلك وبمجرد معرفه الحقيقه سوف ترمي بهذا الكتاب وهذا ان تقبلتها

ملحوظه:- المسلم لا يمتلك دليل واحد علي وجود شئ اسمه الوح المحفوظ وهذا للعلم فقط ولكن الكتاب المقدس لديه مخطوطات ترجع الف السنين وتثبت صحته 100%​


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

ولكن كان ايضا في الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا معلّمون كذبة  الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك واذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم  هلاكا سريعا.2 بط 2: 1
لماذا انتظر يسوع كل هذه المدة على محمد إذا هو كاذب مع العلم أيضا أن محمد مات بعد أن خطب فى الناس و قال 
أتممت لكم دينكم و رضيت لكم الإسلام دينا


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

أولا أنا لما قلت عيسى قلت فى الأسلام
ثانيا القراءن قال (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه)
ثالثا القراءن قال (و إن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته و يوم القيامة يكون عليهم شهيدا)
رابعا القراءن منذ نزل لم يتغير أو يتحرف فيه شئ واحد و العلم أنا ليس عندى الكثير من المعلومات حول أن هناك لوح أو أن الله يقصد من الأية أنه محفوظ و لن يحرف عبر الزمن


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

الدنيا مليئة بالشرور

والشيطان يعيث فى الأرض فساداً

فهل ترك الله للشيطان ، يعنى أن الشيطان حق !!!!!!! منطق غريب !!!!!!!!

أما لماذا سمح الله بوجود الشيطان وأنبيائه ، فذلك موضوع آخر

المهم هو عدم الخلط بين الحق والباطل ، وبين سماح الله بوجود الشر 

أما بخصوص السؤال الأول ، عن البرهان على صدق المسيحية ، فهى عمل ربنا يسوع المسيح ذاته

فأعمال ربنا يسوع ، تدل على أنه هو الحق

ففتش وإبحث بنفسك ، إن كنت من الباحثين الحقيقيين عن الحق ، وليس من مناصرى الشيطان وأنبيائه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> ولكن كان ايضا في الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا معلّمون كذبة  الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك واذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم  هلاكا سريعا.2 بط 2: 1
> لماذا انتظر يسوع كل هذه المدة على محمد إذا هو كاذب مع العلم أيضا أن محمد مات بعد أن خطب فى الناس و قال
> أتممت لكم دينكم و رضيت لكم الإسلام دينا


 *"يقوم انبياء كذبة كثيرون و يضلون كثيرين" متى  24 : 11
"لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا* 23  فانظروا انتم ها انا قد سبقت و اخبرتكم بكل شيء*"
مرقس 13 : 23 ، 24

*


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

سيبك من الشيطان فالشيطان فى الإسلام هو هو اللى فى المسيحية نفس المنطق أنو هيعذب فى النار أنا بتكلم على دين من الأديان الأساسية (الإسلام - المسيحية - اليهودية) لماذل لم يهلكهم يسوع بسرعة لماذا أو لماذل لم يؤذه و أو لماذا لم يهلكه و لاحظ أن يسوع قال أنبياء لم نذكر سيرة الشياطين
شكرا.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

*هلاكا ابديا ليس شرطا ان يكون دنيويا*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

عندما ذكرت الشيطان ، لم أكن أشير إلاَّ لنقطة واحدة ، وهى أن وجود الشيئ الردئ لا يعنى أنه هو الحق ، أى : الوجود فى حد ذاته (حتى لو كان واسع الإنتشار) ، لا يعنى أن هذا الشيئ هو الصحيح ، فالشيطان موجود مع أنه خطأ ، وأنبياء الشيطان موجودون مع أنهم خطأ

بل وحتى الجراثيم الفتَّاكة - كالطاعون والإيدز وغيرهما - قد يتواجدون بقوة وبسرعة إنتشار هائلة ، ولكن ذلك لا يعنى أن المرض هو الصحة !!!!!!!!!!!

فوجود الشيئ ، وحتى إنتشاره ، لا يعنى أنه هو الحق ، فهذا المقياس خاطئ

هذا ما أردت قوله


----------



## SALVATION (28 مايو 2011)

> أولا عيسى رسول رسول فقط و ليس ألهة هذا عندنا فى الإسلام و نعم نحن نحترم هذه الكتب السماوية (التوراة و الإنجيل)



هى فين الكتب السماوية دى يا اخى
انت عمرك ما امنت لا بالتوراء ولا الانجيل والدليل انك بتقول انهم محرفين طيب همشى زى ما انت عايز وهوفقك ان ربنا سمح للبشر بتحريف كلامة فين بقى الكتب السماوية اللى حضرتك بتؤمن بيها ؟
ولا بتؤمن بحاجة مشوفتهاش ولا تعرف حاجة عنها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وده يبقى مشكله اوعى تقول كده ازعل منك
احنا كمسيحين الانجيل عهدين عهد قديم اللى هو التوراء والعهد الجديد هو حياة يسوع​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

> و نعم نحن نحترم هذه الكتب السماوية (التوراة و الإنجيل)



هل تحترم التوراه والانجيل اللذين بين أيدينا الآن؟!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> سيبك من الشيطان فالشيطان فى الإسلام هو هو اللى فى المسيحية نفس المنطق أنو هيعذب فى النار أنا بتكلم على دين من الأديان الأساسية (الإسلام - المسيحية - اليهودية) لماذل لم يهلكهم يسوع بسرعة لماذا أو لماذل لم يؤذه و أو لماذا لم يهلكه و لاحظ أن يسوع قال أنبياء لم نذكر سيرة الشياطين
> شكرا.



*يهلكهم ايه ازاى ؟لازم يديهم فرصة للتوبة 
ده غير ان الله ادى كل انسان حرية الارادة والعقل اللى يقدر يميز بيه
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مايو 2011)

*يا أحباء أرجو أن تتركوا لي الفرصة الأكبر لتوجيه الأخ الحبيب حول كل ما يريد .*
*يتبع*


----------



## veron (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عايز دلائل قوية مقنعة على أن المسيحية هى الدين الحق
> ​


استاذ   WWE Champion ان شااء الرب انا ممكن اقلك الدلائل علي ان المسيحيه هي الحق 
بس معيار الحق بيختلف من شخص الي اخر فهل ممكن اسال حضرتك واعرف ماهي معايير الحق بالنسبه ليك حتي اتمكن بفضل ربي ان اجيبك وحتي تكون الفائده اعم وحتي لا اتطرق الي مواضيه انت لا تريدها وفي غني عنها 
ارجو منك تحديد معاييرك لمعرفه الحق


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مايو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب إذا كنت تريد دليلاً من المعجزات فهناك الكثير ، وإذا كان الدليل هو المقارنة فيمكنك إجراءها بمفردك من خلال سؤالنا عن الرأي المسيحي ثم تقارنه بنفسك مع الإسلام .*

*والآن سأعقب على ما طرحت من أمور مغلوطة :*


> أولا أنا لما قلت عيسى قلت فى الأسلام
> ثانيا القراءن قال (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه)
> ثالثا القراءن قال (و إن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته و يوم القيامة يكون عليهم شهيدا)


*إذاً أخي الحبيب مجرد كون الكتاب المقدس غير محرف هذا يعني أن المسيحية هي الحق وأن الإسلام بني على إنجيل وتوراة وهميين .*
*وبالتالي أول توجيه أقدمه لك : عليك سؤالنا عن أي تحريف تشك فيه حول الكتاب المقدس .*




> رابعا القراءن منذ نزل لم يتغير أو يتحرف فيه شئ واحد و العلم أنا ليس عندى الكثير من المعلومات حول أن هناك لوح أو أن الله يقصد من الأية أنه محفوظ و لن يحرف عبر الزمن


*للأسف أخي الحبيب مفاهيمك خاطئة ، التوجيه الثاني : تفضل إلى القسم الإسلامي وسترى كيف أن القرآن محرف ، وتحريفه ليس بالقليل .*

 
*



ولكن كان ايضا في الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا معلّمون كذبة الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك واذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم هلاكا سريعا.2 بط 2: 1
لماذا انتظر يسوع كل هذه المدة على محمد إذا هو كاذب مع العلم أيضا أن محمد مات بعد أن خطب فى الناس و قال 
أتممت لكم دينكم و رضيت لكم الإسلام دينا

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاحظ أخي الحبيب أن هذا الحكم محدد بما ظللته لك باللون الأحمر ، التوجيه الثالث : للمزيد راجع التفاسير المسيحية المتوفرة في المنتدى .*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> سيبك من الشيطان فالشيطان فى الإسلام هو هو اللى فى المسيحية نفس المنطق أنو هيعذب فى النار أنا بتكلم على دين من الأديان الأساسية (الإسلام - المسيحية - اليهودية) لماذل لم يهلكهم يسوع بسرعة لماذا أو لماذل لم يؤذه و أو لماذا لم يهلكه و لاحظ أن يسوع قال أنبياء لم نذكر سيرة الشياطين
> شكرا.



مع اني مش فاهم الجزء الاخير

ولكن كيف سوف يحاسبك الله علي افعالك واختيارك للحياه او الموت . الانسان ولد حر بلا قيود وهو يختار اما الحياه الابديه ام الدينونه الابديه

لان الانسان ليس مسير لان لو كان مسير لا يوجد حساب وهذا يتنفي مع عدل الله

اليهوديه=المسيحيه ليس الاسلام علاقه بهم​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

فلنعد لسؤالك الأصلى عن إثبات أن المسيحية هى الحق

فقد أجابك الجميع  ، فقلت هذا لا يكفى للإثبات

فقال لك إخوتنا : ما هى معاييرك التى تبنى عليها قبولك أو رفضك ، والتى سبق لك أن طبقتها على ما هو عندك ، فوجدته يثبته إثباتاً لا يقبل المراجعة

فأعتقد أنه من الواجب عليك أن توضح معاييرك ، ولا تكتفى بمجرد الجلوس فى برج عاجى وترفض كل ما يقدم لك ، بمنطق الدلال ولكن بمنطق البحث الجاد الأمين عن الحق


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب إذا كنت تريد دليلاً من المعجزات فهناك الكثير ، وإذا كان الدليل هو المقارنة فيمكنك إجراءها بمفردك من خلال سؤالنا عن الرأي المسيحي ثم تقارنه بنفسك مع الإسلام .*
> 
> *والآن سأعقب على ما طرحت من أمور مغلوطة :*
> 
> ...



أولا أنا لما قلت (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه) كان قصدى التوراة و الإنجيل و ليس القراءن و بعدين أنا فعلا بحترمهم لأن ربنا قال أنو هو أنزلهم و هى كتب سماوية و لكن بعد التحريف لم تعد كذلك و أنا ليست لدى أى فكرة عن الإنجيل او التوراة و لكن عدم التحريف يكملهم القراءن بمعنى أن الرسل كلهم (موسى - التوراة) (عيسى - الإنجيل) دعوا إلى عبادة الله إذن فالإنجيل و التوراة كانا يدعوان لعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له و القراءن جاء ليكملهم ليس أكثر و لكن التحريف الذى هو يقول أن المسيح هو الله عندكم و قد وضح الله هذا التحريف فى الأية ( و ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه و ما شبه لهم) فهذا إن دل على شئ فهذا يدل على التحرف فى الإنجيل (مع أنه يدل على أشياء أخرى كثيرة) هذا هو معنى التحريف فى المناطق الأساسية اما أنا فعلا فلا أعلم عنهم شيئا إلا كما قلت.


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> أولا أنا لما قلت (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه) كان قصدى التوراة و الإنجيل و ليس القراءن و بعدين أنا فعلا بحترمهم لأن ربنا قال أنو هو أنزلهم و هى كتب سماوية و لكن بعد التحريف لم تعد كذلك و أنا ليست لدى أى فكرة عن الإنجيل او التوراة و لكن عدم التحريف يكملهم القراءن بمعنى أن الرسل كلهم (موسى - التوراة) (عيسى - الإنجيل) دعوا إلى عبادة الله إذن فالإنجيل و التوراة كانا يدعوان لعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له و القراءن جاء ليكملهم ليس أكثر و لكن التحريف الذى هو يقول أن المسيح هو الله عندكم و قد وضح الله هذا التحريف فى الأية ( و ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه و لكن شبه لهم) فهذا إن دل على شئ فهذا يدل على التحرف فى الإنجيل (مع أنه يدل على أشياء أخرى كثيرة) هذا هو معنى التحريف فى المناطق الأساسية اما أنا فعلا فلا أعلم عنهم شيئا إلا كما قلت.
> و شكرا.
> [/


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> مع اني مش فاهم الجزء الاخير
> 
> ولكن كيف سوف يحاسبك الله علي افعالك واختيارك للحياه او الموت . الانسان ولد حر بلا قيود وهو يختار اما الحياه الابديه ام الدينونه الابديه
> 
> ...



يا أخ أنت لا تتكلم عن إنسان عادى بل هو رجل نشر ديانة بسرعة شديدة كيف يحدث هذا و لم يهلكه يسوع وهو قال (هلاكا سريعا) فأكيد معنى ذلك أن الهلاك سيكون فى الدنيا و ليس فى الأخرة لأن فى الاخرة سيتم تعذيبه إذا كان هوا كاذب و لن يعلم أحد من الناس إلا الرب أنه سيعذب فلو قال سيعذب لوافقتك الرأى إنما هو يقول هلاكا و أعتقد أن الهلاك لا يكون إلا فى الدنيا.​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مايو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب هذا ما تتعلموه منذ الصغر ، ولكن نحن لا نؤمن بكل هذا الكلام .*
*الإنجيل والتوراة غير محرفين ، وادعاءات القرآن لا تعنينا .*

*وجب التوضيح ، لذلك قلت لك إن كنت تعتقد أن هناك أدلة حول تحريف القرآن تفضل لطرحها في قسم الشبهات .*
*وإن كنت تعتقد أن القرآن غير محرف تفضل إلى القسم الإسلامي .*
*هناك مفاهيم عليك تعديلها خلال هذه المقارنات .*


----------



## WWE Champion (28 مايو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب هذا ما تتعلموه منذ الصغر ، ولكن نحن لا نؤمن بكل هذا الكلام .*
> *الإنجيل والتوراة غير محرفين ، وادعاءات القرآن لا تعنينا .*
> 
> *وجب التوضيح ، لذلك قلت لك إن كنت تعتقد أن هناك أدلة حول تحريف القرآن تفضل لطرحها في قسم الشبهات .*
> ...



أولا أنا عندما أتكلم أتكلم عن دينى و هو الإسلام فقط
ثانيا أكيد التوراة و الإنجيل محرفين لأنهم يدعوا إلى عبادة إله غير الله فكيف ينزل الله هذين الكتابين و ينزل القراءن الكريم ثم يقول بأنه نزل القراءن تكملة لهم و هما أساسا يدعوان للشرك به.
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> أولا أنا عندما أتكلم أتكلم عن دينى و هو الإسلام فقط
> 
> ثانيا أكيد التوراة و الإنجيل محرفين لأنهم يدعوا إلى عبادة إله غير الله فكيف ينزل الله هذين الكتابين و ينزل القراءن الكريم ثم يقول بأنه نزل القراءن تكملة لهم و هما أساسا يدعوان للشرك به.​


 
اثبت انه محرف ! فهل تستطيع؟؟
والى ان تثبت فعليك بالدراسه لا بالجدال 
ربنا ينور قلبك​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مايو 2011)

*الأخ السائل فعلا غريب الأطوار 
عايز منا دليل على أن المسيحية هي الدين الحق وطول الموضوع وهو بيجادل وبيقول الإنجيل و التوراة محرفين !!! 
يعني لو جبنا إله أي أية من الإنجيل مش رح يصدق ورح يقول إنه إنجيلكم محرف  
طيب حد يفهمني كيف بدنا نقنعه إنه المسيحية هي الحق وهو ماخد الفكرة الغلط دي ! 


يا مثبت العقل يا رب ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مايو 2011)

*يا أخي الحبيب عندك مشكلة منطقية ؟؟؟؟*
*القرآن لا نؤمن به وليس كتاباً سماوياً لدينا .*
*التوراة تهيئة لمجيء المسيح (لم يؤمن به اليهود وما زالوا ينتظرون المسيح المخلص) .*
*الانجيل شهادة للمسيح .*

*ومن الأدلة ان التوراة يحتوي على مئات النبوءات التي تحققت بالمسيح حول كل التفاصيل ، وحتى لا تقول ان التوراة حرف بعد ان كتب الانجيل فمخطوطات التوراة تعود لمئات السنين قبل المسيح وتحققت النبوءات حرفياً وهذا دليل كافي .*

*مجرد العجز عن إثبات التحريف يعني فشل الإسلام .*
*وضحت الأفكار ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

> أكيد التوراة و الإنجيل محرفين


*ههههههههه هل لأن ده الحل الوحيد لإيجاد آية لم تكن موجودة من الأساس ؟ 
*


> لأنهم يدعوا إلى عبادة إله غير الله


*كلام خاطئ تماما هما بيدعوا لعبادة الله وحدة اتفضل بالأدلة :
+ اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (التثنية 6: 4)
+ ليس إله إلا أنت المعتني بالجميع (حكمة سليمان 13:12)

+ وصلى حزقيا امام الرب وقال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء والارض (الملوك الثاني 19: 15)

+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (الملوك الثاني 19: 19)

+ اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا (ملاخي 2: 10)

+ فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر (أخبار الأيام الثاني 6: 30)

+ واحد هو حكيم عظيم المهابة جالس على عرشه (سيراخ 1: 8)

+ انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات وسماء السماوات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد (نحميا 9: 6)

+ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود انا الاول وانا الاخر ولا اله غيري (إشعياء 44: 6)
اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله وليس اخر الاله وليس مثلي (إشعياء 46: 9)
*


> فكيف ينزل الله هذين الكتابين و ينزل القراءن الكريم ثم يقول بأنه نزل القراءن تكملة لهم


*ومين قال انه هو نفسة اللى نزل القرآن الكتاب المقدس ده وحى إلهى وليس وحى بشرى.
*


> هما أساسا يدعوان للشرك به.


*ماقلنا اتعلموا قبل ماتتكلموا وبلاش جهل*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

> أكيد التوراة و الإنجيل محرفين


*ههههههههه هل لأن ده الحل الوحيد لإيجاد آية لم تكن موجودة من الأساس ؟ 
*


> لأنهم يدعوا إلى عبادة إله غير الله


*كلام خاطئ تماما هما بيدعوا لعبادة الله وحدة اتفضل بالأدلة :
+ اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (التثنية 6: 4)
+ ليس إله إلا أنت المعتني بالجميع (حكمة سليمان 13:12)

+ وصلى حزقيا امام الرب وقال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء والارض (الملوك الثاني 19: 15)

+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (الملوك الثاني 19: 19)

+ اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا (ملاخي 2: 10)

+ فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر (أخبار الأيام الثاني 6: 30)

+ واحد هو حكيم عظيم المهابة جالس على عرشه (سيراخ 1: 8)

+ انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات وسماء السماوات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد (نحميا 9: 6)

+ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود انا الاول وانا الاخر ولا اله غيري (إشعياء 44: 6)
اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله وليس اخر الاله وليس مثلي (إشعياء 46: 9)
*


> فكيف ينزل الله هذين الكتابين و ينزل القراءن الكريم ثم يقول بأنه نزل القراءن تكملة لهم


*ومين قال انه هو نفسة اللى نزل القرآن الكتاب المقدس ده وحى إلهى وليس وحى بشرى.
*


> هما أساسا يدعوان للشرك به.


*ماقلنا اتعلموا قبل ماتتكلموا وبلاش جهل*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عايز دلائل قوية مقنعة على أن المسيحية هى الدين الحق
> ​



عاوز ايه بالضبط 
يعنى لو جبت لك دليل قوى على حد قولك بان المسيحيه هى دين الحق  هتؤمن  بالمسيحيه 

يعنى انا لو جبت لك دليل من القران هتقول لا لانى عايز دليل من دينكم ولو جبت لك دليل من الكتاب المقدس هتقول ده محرف 
المناقشه كده لاتنفع بجد وينطبق عليك قول ولاتجادلوا اهل الكتاب الا بالتى هى احسن  وانت تعرف ان المجادله هى الكلام الذى لافائده منه صح اخى الحبيب 
بص انا ليس زى اخوانى اللى ردوا عليك لانهم بالطبع اقدر منى ولكنى عايز بس اقول كلمه فى اذنيك ان 
اقوى دليل هو الاختبار الشخصى كلم ربنا كصديق وقول له  انا عايز اعرفك عرفنى بيك يارب واسئال مجرب اخى الحبيب المهم ان تطلب وانت فعلا عايز تعرفه واكيد الاله الحقيقى هيرد عليك اخويا 
وهذا هو اقوى دليل وانا واثق ان الرب هيستجيب لك لان الهنا حى يسمع ويستجيب 
امين 
الرب يلمس قلبك وينور طريقك اخى الحبيب
امين ثم امين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يا أخ أنت لا تتكلم عن إنسان عادى بل هو رجل نشر ديانة بسرعة شديدة كيف يحدث هذا و لم يهلكه يسوع وهو قال (هلاكا سريعا) فأكيد معنى ذلك أن الهلاك سيكون فى الدنيا و ليس فى الأخرة لأن فى الاخرة سيتم تعذيبه إذا كان هوا كاذب و لن يعلم أحد من الناس إلا الرب أنه سيعذب فلو قال سيعذب لوافقتك الرأى إنما هو يقول هلاكا و أعتقد أن الهلاك لا يكون إلا فى الدنيا.​




سبق وردينا على حكاية الإنتشار السريع ، بأن الطاعون أكثر وأسرع إنتشاراً ، فهل هو الحق !!! وأثبتنا لك بالعقل - لمن يشغِّله - أن الشر موجود ليس لأنه هو الصح بل لأن الله سمح بوجوده ، وكذلك الشيطان يعيث فساداً كثيراً ، ليس لأنه الحق ، بل لأن الله سمح له بحدود من الحركة

فلماذا تكرر الكلام السابق الرد عليه !!!!!!!!!! يعنى على نظام : ودن من طين و ودن من عجين !! ولاَّ آيه !!!!!!!!!!

+++ ثم من أين قطعت هذا الجزء من الآية - فى غير سياقها - لتثبت أن الباطل حق بحجة أن الرب قال أن هذا بالذات سيهلكه هلاكاً سريعاً ؟؟؟؟  هل تقطع كلمة وتجرى بيها !!!!!!!!! 

أورد سياقها إن كنت من الصادقين 

أم أنه لا حياء فى هذا الدين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> WWE Champion قال:
> 
> 
> > أولا أنا لما قلت (يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه) كان قصدى التوراة و الإنجيل و ليس القراءن و بعدين أنا فعلا بحترمهم لأن ربنا قال أنو هو أنزلهم و هى كتب سماوية و لكن بعد التحريف لم تعد كذلك و أنا ليست لدى أى فكرة عن الإنجيل او التوراة و لكن عدم التحريف يكملهم القراءن بمعنى أن الرسل كلهم (موسى - التوراة) (عيسى - الإنجيل) دعوا إلى عبادة الله إذن فالإنجيل و التوراة كانا يدعوان لعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له و القراءن جاء ليكملهم ليس أكثر و لكن التحريف الذى هو يقول أن المسيح هو الله عندكم و قد وضح الله هذا التحريف فى الأية ( و ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه و لكن شبه لهم) فهذا إن دل على شئ فهذا يدل على التحرف فى الإنجيل (مع أنه يدل على أشياء أخرى كثيرة) هذا هو معنى التحريف فى المناطق الأساسية اما أنا فعلا فلا أعلم عنهم شيئا إلا كما قلت.
> ...


----------



## veron (29 مايو 2011)

استاذي الفاضل www champion انا سالت حضرتك سؤال ماهي معايير الحق بالنسبه ليك حتي نستطيع ان نجيبك علي سؤالك وحتي لا يتشتت الموضوع مش بقلك معايير الحق عامه لا بالنسبه ليك انت معيار الحقيقه ماهو


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> فأكيد معنى ذلك أن الهلاك سيكون فى الدنيا و ليس فى الأخرة لأن فى الاخرة سيتم تعذيبه إذا كان هوا كاذب و لن يعلم أحد من الناس إلا الرب أنه سيعذب فلو قال سيعذب لوافقتك الرأى إنما هو يقول هلاكا و أعتقد أن الهلاك لا يكون إلا فى الدنيا.​


*و من قال لك ان نبيكم لم يهلك في الدنيا بسبب اكاذيبه و لم يعذب عذابا يراه الناس باعينهم ؟؟؟؟
الم تسمع يا صاحب عن رزية الخميس و عن موقف محمد في اخر لحظات حياته ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> اثبت انه محرف ! فهل تستطيع؟؟
> والى ان تثبت فعليك بالدراسه لا بالجدال
> ربنا ينور قلبك​


 

يا حبيبى هوا أنا بقول إيه من الصبح أنا معرفش حاجة عن التحريف لكن هل فى تحريف أكتر من كده أن التوراة و الإنجيل يدعوان لغير الله مهو دا أكبر تحريف عايز إيه تانى و دا من نظرنا كمسلمين إنما أنا معرفش التحريف اللى فيه بس أنا سمعت كثير من المواضيع التى تقول بأنه محرف و القراءن ينبهنا إلى ذلك فلا تتوقع منى أن أحضر لك دليل أخر.​


----------



## تيمو (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يا حبيبى هوا أنا بقول إيه من الصبح أنا معرفش حاجة عن التحريف لكن هل فى تحريف أكتر من كده أن التوراة و الإنجيل يدعوان لغير الله مهو دا أكبر تحريف عايز إيه تانى و دا من نظرنا كمسلمين إنما أنا معرفش التحريف اللى فيه بس أنا سمعت كثير من المواضيع التى تقول بأنه محرف و القراءن ينبهنا إلى ذلك فلا تتوقع منى أن أحضر لك دليل أخر.​


 
ويدعو لمين ؟ هل تعتقد أنهم يدعون مثلاً لعبادة الحوت الأزرق؟؟؟

هذه المشكلة ، أنك سمعت ، وأنك لا تعرف ، وما عندكش فكرة ، طيب ممكن يصير عندك فكرة وتقرأ ، أو خايف تقرأ لأنو مش متأكد وواثق من دينك؟ خايف تقتنع في الإنجيل ...

أنتَ خايف من أن تقرأ الإنجيل فتتكشف لك أمور كانت مخفية عنك 

لو محلّك أقرأ إنجيل متى ...


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الأخ السائل فعلا غريب الأطوار
> عايز منا دليل على أن المسيحية هي الدين الحق وطول الموضوع وهو بيجادل وبيقول الإنجيل و التوراة محرفين !!!
> يعني لو جبنا إله أي أية من الإنجيل مش رح يصدق ورح يقول إنه إنجيلكم محرف
> طيب حد يفهمني كيف بدنا نقنعه إنه المسيحية هي الحق وهو ماخد الفكرة الغلط دي !
> ...




يمكن يكون عندك حق فى النقطة دى بس برده أنتا ممكن تجبلى دليل قاطع على عدم التحريف مش أنا اللى أجيبه فاهم إزاى يعنى أنا بقول أنا عايز أعرف أن المسيحية هى دين الحق لو قلتلى كلام مقنع على عدم التحريف أهلا و سهلا لكن محدش يطلب منى أن أنا أجيبه بمعنى لو واحد سألنى تثبت أن القراءن مش محرف هقولوا الإعجاز العلمى للقراءن (دون التدخل للمتطرقات الإسلامية) و دا أكبر دليل أن القراءن على صدق و أن القراءن على طول هذه السنين لم تتغير منه كلمة واحد فرجاء دليل عدم التحريف.​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يمكن يكون عندك حق فى النقطة دى بس برده أنتا ممكن تجبلى دليل قاطع على عدم التحريف ​



*طيب ما تجيب انت دليل على التحريف ,هو مين اللى ادعى على مين ؟
مش انتوا اللى ادعيتوا على كتابنا انه محرف ؟يبقى انتوا اللى تجيبوا دليل على التهمة ديه ,مش احنا اللى نجيب دليل 
*


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ويدعو لمين ؟ هل تعتقد أنهم يدعون مثلاً لعبادة الحوت الأزرق؟؟؟
> 
> هذه المشكلة ، أنك سمعت ، وأنك لا تعرف ، وما عندكش فكرة ، طيب ممكن يصير عندك فكرة وتقرأ ، أو خايف تقرأ لأنو مش متأكد وواثق من دينك؟ خايف تقتنع في الإنجيل ...
> 
> ...


 

حلوة خايف دى على فكرة بس هو الإسلام بيدعوا لله عز و جل إلها واحد تمام - المسيحية تدعوا لعبادة المسيح تمام و ثلاثة أقانيم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس أهوا فى فرق فى السرعات سيدى الرئيس فرق واضح شاسع طب أنتو بتقولوا أن القراءن ده و العياذ بالله محرف أو مبتعترفوش بيه هواهوا نفس السبب بقول أنا مبعتمدش على الإنجيل بعد التحريف و لكنى أحترمه أحتراما كاملا قبل التحريف لأنه كان يدعوا مثل بقية الكتب إلى الله وحده.​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> حلوة خايف دى على فكرة بس هو الإسلام بيدعوا لله عز و جل إلها واحد تمام - المسيحية تدعوا لعبادة المسيح تمام و ثلاثة أقانيم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس أهوا فى فرق فى السرعات سيدى الرئيس فرق واضح شاسع طب أنتو بتقولوا أن القراءن ده و العياذ بالله محرف أو مبتعترفوش بيه هواهوا نفس السبب بقول أنا مبعتمدش على الإنجيل بعد التحريف و لكنى أحترمه أحتراما كاملا قبل التحريف لأنه كان يدعوا مثل بقية الكتب إلى الله وحده.​



*طيب لما انت ممتاز اهو وشاطر وعارف اننا مش بنعبد الله الحقيقى وبنعبد تلاته وحاجات غريبة ومقتنع بنفسك جاى بتسأل وعايزنا نثبتلك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
وبما انك بتحترم الانجيل قبل التحريف روح دور عليه قبل مايتحرف وشوفلنا فين النسخ الاصلية اللى متحرفتش وامن بيها واحترمها وسيبنا احنا مع النسخة المحرفة 
*


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> عاوز ايه بالضبط
> يعنى لو جبت لك دليل قوى على حد قولك بان المسيحيه هى دين الحق  هتؤمن  بالمسيحيه
> 
> يعنى انا لو جبت لك دليل من القران هتقول لا لانى عايز دليل من دينكم ولو جبت لك دليل من الكتاب المقدس هتقول ده محرف
> ...




هاتلى دليل واحد من كتابى و هوا القراءن على صدق المسيحية و طبعا لو جبتلى دليل واحد مقنع لا يقطعه شك هبقى مسيحى
و بلاش حكاية كلم ربنا يا جماعة هو دى حاجة تنفع يعنى واحد يبعد إله التانى يقولوا صلى للإله الأخر مينفعش أنا أعمل كده لما تثبتلى
​


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب لما انت ممتاز اهو وشاطر وعارف اننا مش بنعبد الله الحقيقى وبنعبد تلاته وحاجات غريبة ومقتنع بنفسك جاى بتسأل وعايزنا نثبتلك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> وبما انك بتحترم الانجيل قبل التحريف روح دور عليه قبل مايتحرف وشوفلنا فين النسخ الاصلية اللى متحرفتش وامن بيها واحترمها وسيبنا احنا مع النسخة المحرفة
> *




يا جماعة انتو كلكو ليه فكرنى أنى أنا عايز أهزر و أضيع وقت و الله ما كده خالص و أنا هعد الوقت دا كلو عشان أهزر معاكو حاش لله الموضوع غير كده خالص و لو مينفعش يبقى فيه دليل خلاص نسيبنا من الموضوع و يغلق.​


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سبق وردينا على حكاية الإنتشار السريع ، بأن الطاعون أكثر وأسرع إنتشاراً ، فهل هو الحق !!! وأثبتنا لك بالعقل - لمن يشغِّله - أن الشر موجود ليس لأنه هو الصح بل لأن الله سمح بوجوده ، وكذلك الشيطان يعيث فساداً كثيراً ، ليس لأنه الحق ، بل لأن الله سمح له بحدود من الحركة
> 
> فلماذا تكرر الكلام السابق الرد عليه !!!!!!!!!! يعنى على نظام : ودن من طين و ودن من عجين !! ولاَّ آيه !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




و الله يا أخ أنا عملتها Copy & Paste من عضو كان حاططها فى التوقيع بتاعوا مش كلام من عندى​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يا جماعة انتو كلكو ليه فكرنى أنى أنا عايز أهزر و أضيع وقت و الله ما كده خالص و أنا هعد الوقت دا كلو عشان أهزر معاكو حاش لله الموضوع غير كده خالص و لو مينفعش يبقى فيه دليل خلاص نسيبنا من الموضوع و يغلق.​



*الموضوع ليه 8 صفحات وانت بتلف وتدور حوالين حاجة انت نفسك مش عارف هى ايه 
بتقول عايز اثبات نجبلك الكتاب المقدس تقول  محرف وانتوا بتعبدوا تلاتة 
طيب لما احنا محرفين الكتاب وبنعبد تلاته عايز اثبات ازاى ان المسيحية دين الحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ممكن تجاوب على سؤال الاخ Veron وتقول ايه معيار الحق فى نظرك بدل اللف والدوران ده كله ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> استاذي الفاضل www champion انا سالت حضرتك سؤال ماهي معايير الحق بالنسبه ليك حتي نستطيع ان نجيبك علي سؤالك وحتي لا يتشتت الموضوع مش بقلك معايير الحق عامه لا بالنسبه ليك انت معيار الحقيقه ماهو




يمكن نعمل معايير الحق على (الله عز وجل) - (يسوع) الإلهين نعرف من خلق هذا الكون نعرف القوة لأن من خلق هذا الكون بالتأكيد تكون عنده قوة بالية شديدة لا حصر لها و شكرا للأهتمام.​


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الموضوع ليه 8 صفحات وانت بتلف وتدور حوالين حاجة انت نفسك مش عارف هى ايه
> بتقول عايز اثبات نجبلك الكتاب المقدس تقول  محرف وانتوا بتعبدوا تلاتة
> طيب لما احنا محرفين الكتاب وبنعبد تلاته عايز اثبات ازاى ان المسيحية دين الحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




خلاص يا أخت نانسى أغلقوا الموضوع و كأن لم يحدث شئ.​


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ما تجيب انت دليل على التحريف ,هو مين اللى ادعى على مين ؟
> مش انتوا اللى ادعيتوا على كتابنا انه محرف ؟يبقى انتوا اللى تجيبوا دليل على التهمة ديه ,مش احنا اللى نجيب دليل
> *





الدليل هو الأسفار السبعة الزائدة من كتاب النسخة الكاثوليكية و عدم وجودها فى نسخة البروتستانت يدل على التحريف و هناك الكثير. ​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> الدليل هو الأسفار السبعة الزائدة من كتاب النسخة الكاثوليكية و عدم وجودها فى نسخة البروتستانت يدل على التحريف و هناك الكثير. ​



*ههههههه انا مش هتكلم فى طوايف طبعا بس ده مش تحريف الاسفار القانونية التانية موجودة مش مستخبية يعنى ممكن اى حد يقراها محدش اخفاها ولا خباها ولا اتخلص منها يبقى ده مش اسمه تحريف 
ده غير ان موضوع قانونية الاسفار موضوع كبير مش هنتكلم عنه هنا 
تعالى وهات دليل احسن من كده 
*


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه انا مش هتكلم فى طوايف طبعا بس ده مش تحريف الاسفار القانونية التانية موجودة مش مستخبية يعنى ممكن اى حد يقراها محدش اخفاها ولا خباها ولا اتخلص منها يبقى ده مش اسمه تحريف
> ده غير ان موضوع قانونية الاسفار موضوع كبير مش هنتكلم عنه هنا
> تعالى وهات دليل احسن من كده
> *




هل تعلمى من كتب سفر أخبار الأيام الأول أو الثانى ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> خلاص يا أخت نانسى أغلقوا الموضوع و كأن لم يحدث شئ.​



الجمله الوحيده الى مفهمومه من الموضوع كله
هو فعا الموضوع جدال عقيم
لا انت فاهم ولا عايز تفهم عايز تجادل بالباطل 
واتحداك انك كنت مقتنع باى كلمه تقولها انت بتضحك على نفسك 
وعارف ومتاكد ان الاسلام انهار وسقط سقوط لن يقوم منها 
على فكرة عدد المتنصرين فى مصر اصبح اكتر من عدد المسيحيين الاصليين 
ربنا ينور قلبك​


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> الجمله الوحيده الى مفهمومه من الموضوع كله
> هو فعا الموضوع جدال عقيم
> لا انت فاهم ولا عايز تفهم عايز تجادل بالباطل
> واتحداك انك كنت مقتنع باى كلمه تقولها انت بتضحك على نفسك
> ...




هوا كل حاجة الإسلام أنهار أنهار إيه بس بلاش تجريح الحوار كان كويس أنهار إزاى و امتى و فين ممكن تقولى يا جماعة بلاش الكلام ده و بتضحك على نفسك هو أنتو فاكرين الإسلام ده إيه يا جماعة كل دين ليه وزنه سواء كان على حق أو باطل ملوش لزمة بقى دا أنهار دا سقط إيه دا دين من الأديان الأساسية خلاص كثير من الناس اللى برا بيبقوا مسلمين وهما بيبقوا إيمانهم قوى جدا هناك رجل لا أعرف أسمو هذا الرجل كان ملحد و مكنش بيسلم بأى دين قعد يقرأ فى كل الكتب لم يجد غير الإسلام حلا فبلاش الكلام ده بقى و عايزين نكون كلنا محترمين مع بعضنا.​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> و الله يا أخ أنا عملتها Copy & Paste من عضو كان حاططها فى التوقيع بتاعوا مش كلام من عندى​



++++++++++++++++++++++++

أعتقد أن هذه هى أم المشاكل

فالنقل بلا فكر هو أصل المشكلة

لذلك ، إدرس بنفسك ، وإعزل كل المنقول بلا دراسة شخصية ، إن كان من كتبك (على أساس أنها الخصم فى القضية ، الذى يجب وضع مقولاته موضع الفحص ، على قدم المساواة مع ردود الذين تتهمهم) ، أو من المداخلات التى قد تكون لم تهضمها بعد ، فالكل يحتاج دراستك قبل بناء أسئلتك عليه

وإلاَّ فإننا سنكون كمن يناقش شاهد ماشفش حاجة


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> هل تعلمى من كتب سفر أخبار الأيام الأول أو الثانى ؟؟؟؟؟​


 
عزرا الكاتب والكاهن 

مشكلتك انك داخل المنتدي وعاوز تجادل وخلاص
لكن مش عاوز تفهم حاجه انت مش فاهمها 
والقسم ده مخصص للرد علي الاسئله المسيحيه
يعني انت تسأل واحنا نجاوب بعد كده عاوز تقتنع
براحتك مش عاوز برده براحتك
لكن هذا القسم غير مخصص للمجادله العقيمه
للاسف انت سالت السؤال وحاطط في دماغك
انك مش ها تقتنع بالاجابه من قبل ما احنا نجاوبك


----------



## تيمو (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> حلوة خايف دى على فكرة بس هو الإسلام بيدعوا لله عز و جل إلها واحد تمام - المسيحية تدعوا لعبادة المسيح تمام و ثلاثة أقانيم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس أهوا فى فرق فى السرعات سيدى الرئيس فرق واضح شاسع طب أنتو بتقولوا أن القراءن ده و العياذ بالله محرف أو مبتعترفوش بيه هواهوا نفس السبب بقول أنا مبعتمدش على الإنجيل بعد التحريف و لكنى أحترمه أحتراما كاملا قبل التحريف لأنه كان يدعوا مثل بقية الكتب إلى الله وحده.​



حبيبي

إحنا ما بنقولش إنو القرآن محرّف ، إحنا بنقول إنو القرآن عبارة عن كتاب بشري تم كتابته على يد مجموعة من المهرطقيين المسيحيين ، وهاد فرق لأنو لو قلنا أنه محرّف معناتو نحن نؤمن أنه مُنزل من عند ربنا ، وهذا ما لم نقله ولن نقوله أبداً 

سأقول لك أمر ، الإنجيل يدعو للإيمان بالله الواحد الأحد ، تصدّق؟ شايف ما قرأتش ، طيب إقرأ عشان تعرف 

ومن ثم سؤالي لحضرتك طالما إنتا متمسّك بأنه الإنجيل متحرّف: متى تم التحريف ، أنا بس عايز أعرف متى تم التحريف ومن قام بتحريفه؟

متشكرين يا عم الحج ، وما تزعلش من صراحتي بالأول


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> عزرا الكاتب والكاهن
> 
> مشكلتك انك داخل المنتدي وعاوز تجادل وخلاص
> لكن مش عاوز تفهم حاجه انت مش فاهمها
> ...




يا جماعة هوا أنتو قلتولى حاجة من أول الموضوع عشان أقتنع و لا مقتنعش عايز أدلة للمسيحية محدش أدانى حاجة أساسا و أدلة لعدم التحريف محدش قلى حاجة مقنعة يبقى متجيش تقولى تقتنع و لا متقتنعش لأن أنتا متدنيش حاجة أساسا.​


----------



## WWE Champion (29 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> حبيبي
> 
> إحنا ما بنقولش إنو القرآن محرّف ، إحنا بنقول إنو القرآن عبارة عن كتاب بشري تم كتابته على يد مجموعة من المهرطقيين المسيحيين ، وهاد فرق لأنو لو قلنا أنه محرّف معناتو نحن نؤمن أنه مُنزل من عند ربنا ، وهذا ما لم نقله ولن نقوله أبداً
> 
> ...




يا ناس يا هووو هوا اللى نقولوا نعيده يا جماعة أنا معنديش فكرة كبيرة عن التحريف هقول إيه أكتر من كده و بعدين معرفش أمتى و حتى لو نقول أنو أتحرف أمبارح مثلا هتستفيد إيه يا جماعة متحرف يعنى الكتاب نزل من عند ربنا يدعوا لعبادته و يتنبأ برسول قادم أو نوبى لينشر الإسلام تمام هذا ما نؤمن به بعد التحريف أصبح الإله هو يسوع و محمد و العياذ بالله يدعوا إلى دين أنتشر بحد السيف مع أنو لم يكن كذلك طبعا و دين خاطئ إذن هذا هو التحريف لكن هناك أيضا أشياء أخرى محرفة فى الإنجيل نفسه بمعنى أن هناك نسخ من الكاثيوليكية بها أسفار غير موجودة بالنسخ الأخرى هذا جزء أخر أيضا لكن و أكرر للمرة الألف ليس عندى الكثير غير الذى قلته و شكرا على أحترامك و أنتا راجل زى الفل.​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يمكن يكون عندك حق فى النقطة دى بس برده أنتا ممكن تجبلى دليل قاطع على عدم التحريف مش أنا اللى أجيبه فاهم إزاى يعنى أنا بقول أنا عايز أعرف أن المسيحية هى دين الحق لو قلتلى كلام مقنع على عدم التحريف أهلا و سهلا لكن محدش يطلب منى أن أنا أجيبه بمعنى لو واحد سألنى تثبت أن القراءن مش محرف هقولوا الإعجاز العلمى للقراءن (دون التدخل للمتطرقات الإسلامية) و دا أكبر دليل أن القراءن على صدق و أن القراءن على طول هذه السنين لم تتغير منه كلمة واحد فرجاء دليل عدم التحريف.​


*
أول شي : الشخص المطلوب منه إحضار الدليل على أن الكتاب المقدس محرف هو أنت لأنه البينة على من إدعى ! 
يعني إنت لما تتهم حد بالكذب و تقوله إنت كذاب و بيقولك هو أثبتلي إني كذاب؟ بتروح أنت بتقول لأنك كذا و كذا يعني مش هو إللي بجيب دليل على عدم كذبه !! 
طبعا ناهيك عن أن مواضيع المنتدى التي طلبنا فيها من المسلمين إثبات التحريف لا زالت فارغة تستنجد فقد عجزتم عن إثبات تحريف كتابنا المقدس 
نقطة أخرى هي مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس التي أسكتت القائلين بالتحريف فهناك مخطوطات تعود إلى القرون الأولى من المسيحية ومتطابقة تماما مع كتابنا المقدس الحالي بعكس القرأن الذي لا يوجد ربع مخطوطة تثبت على أنه صحيح و هو نفسه قرأن محمد ... ألا زلت تريد دليلا أكثر من ذلك ! 

تاني شي : الإعجاز العلمي في القرأن ! فعلا فاجأتني صديقي 
لأن ما يوجد في القرأن ليس إعجازا بل عجزا وإذهب للقسم الإسلامي للنقاش في هذه النقطة فقد فتحنا مواضيع متعلقة بهذا العجز 
هناك نقطة غيبت عنك و هي أن القرأن لم يكتب لبشر جاهلين 
بل كان الناس قبل الإسلام على علم واسع نوعا ما فلا تقل لي أن ما ذكر في القرأن لم يكن لهؤلاء الناس أدنى علم به ! ولهذا السبب تجد أن القرأن لم يبهر الكفار و أهل قريش 


نصيحة عندما تريد أن تبحث عن شيء يجب أن تأتينا بمظهر المحايد وبأن تنسى أنك مسلم للحظات 
لأنك مستحيل تستوعب المسيحية طالما الإسلام عالق في رأسك !

ربنا يرشدك للطريق الصحيح 
سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 مايو 2011)

لكى لا تتعب ، فكر أولاً قبل أن تحكم

فالذى يريح عقله يتعب رجليه ، لأنه بدون التفكير سيظل يدور فى مسالك خاطئة حتى تتعب رجليه

فحكم كتابك (بغض النظر عن أن أحكامه متبدلة وتنسخ نفسها) ، كان فى القرآن المكى أن التوراة والإنجيل عال العال 

ولن يمكن الإفلات من ذلك ، ولا حتى باللجوء لهولاء المفسرين الذين كل وظيفتهم هى التلفيق ، بل إبحث النص فى كتابك بنفسك ، وإرجع بنفسك لظروف قوله (أو تنزيله بحسب تعبيركم) من الكتب القديمة

++ فخلاصة القول : شغَّل عقلك أنت ، ولا تنقاد لملفقين محترفين

++ فإن مشكلة التفكير العقلانى هى أم المشاكل ،فالإنسان العربى يتعلم المشى والكلام والقراءة والكتابة ، ولكنه لا يتعلم التفكير الحر ، بل يتعلم الخوف من السؤال ، لأن السؤال حرام ، ولو سألت ستتعرض لما يسيئك

+++ ولعل هذا هو السبب فى هذا الإندفاع المراهقى فى طرح كل ما يعن لكم من أسئلة ، فيما يخصنا نحن ، وفى ذات الوقت ، تنقطع الألسنة عن أن تسألوا فيما يخصكم أنتم

+++ وأنا شخصياً لا أعتقد أن الأمر ينحصر فى إزدواجية المعايير ، بل إنه حالة مرضية نفسية جماعية ، يا عزيزى : إنكم مرضى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 مايو 2011)

أرجو أن تقرأ وتفهم ما قاله أخونا الحبيب سامح

وتفهم ، وتفهم ، وتفهم  ، وتفهم 

فإن القرآن المكى يقول بصحة الإنجيل والتوراة

فهل إنقلب الحال بين مدينة ومكة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

إقرأ وإفهم لكى لا تكن من الببغاوات


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2011)

كلمة "تحريف" لا يمكن إثباتها عملياً إلا بالمقارنة:

أي مقارنة الإنجيل الأصلي بالإنجيل الذي يُقال بتحريفه. والمقارنة تظهر أين يوجد ذلك التحريف؟ في أي فصل أو فصول الإنجيل؟ وفي أي الآيات؟

أما إذا لم تحدث مقارنة كهذه، يكون هذا الاتهام خطير، بلا بينة، بلا دليل، بل إثبات، بلا بحث علمي.. وبالتالي لا يكون مقنعاً لأحد.
فكيف كان يمكن جمع نسخ الإنجيل من كل بلاد المسكونه، وجمع كل الترجمات، وتحريف كل ذلك معاً؟!

ألا يبدو الأمر مستحيلاً من الناحية العملية؟! هذا لو فكر أحد في ذلك أصلاً!! 

 ثم مَنْ يجرؤ على ذلك؟! وهل من المعقول أن يتفق كل مسيحي العالم على تحريف كتابهم المقدس، ثم يؤمنون به بعد ذلك؟!
 يوجد كذلك في المتاحف نسخ من للإنجيل ترجع للقرن الرابع ، تماماً كالإنجيل الذي في أيدينا الآن.


----------



## bilseka (29 مايو 2011)

استطيع ان اعرف ان المسيحية هي دين الحق عن طريق:
(اذا اعتبرنا الكتاب المقدس عبارة عن كلام على ورق زي اي كتاب اخر)
وكانت هذه نقطة البداية للاثبات

فلو اخذنا اي موقف من الكتاب المقدس وجربناه والنتيجة طلعت ايجابية 
فمن هنا نستطيع ان نحكم على الكتاب المقدس والديانة المسيحية هي دين الحق..... اعتقد انك متفق معي في تلك الطريقة.....

لو اخذنا الاية 
إنجيل متى 17: 20
	فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لِعَدَمِ إِيمَانِكُمْ. فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ.

هذه الاية تم تنفيذها في مصر وقام الاقباط بنقل جبل المقطم من منطقة العتبة تقريبا الى ما هو عليه الان

هذا على سبيل المثال وسوف اسرد معك مواقف اخرى من خلال اختباري لايات اعيشها لذلك انا مسيحي وديني هو دين الحق


----------



## bilseka (29 مايو 2011)

إنجيل متى 6: 5و6
	«وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ، لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!
وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.

هذا الاية اختبرتها حينما كنت اقف امام الله في مخدعي بدون تظاهر او رياء
لاني اذا كنت اصلي للتظاهر امام الناس فاشعر اني غير متواجد في حضرة الرب لاني وقتها لا اشعر بتعزيات


----------



## bilseka (29 مايو 2011)

إنجيل متى 5: 11
	طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ.

هذه الاية نعيشها ديما ليه في هذه الايام فقط ولكن منذ عصر الاستشهاد 
فدئماً ارى ان الكنيسة وابنائها يصبحون اقوى وانقى كلما دخلنا في تجارب واضطهاد 
لان الذهب النقي عيار 24 يصل الى هذه الدرجة من النقاوة بعد تعرضه للنار اكثر 

والعجيب ان الكتاب المقدس لا يخفي علينا شيء فنجده يقول ما يحدث الان 
إنجيل يوحنا 16: 2
	سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً للهِ.


----------



## هالة الحب (29 مايو 2011)

اسأل الله ان يريك الحق حق ويرزقك اتباعه والباطل باطلا ويرزقك اجتنابه


----------



## bilseka (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> أنا ليس عندى الكتاب المقدس و بعدين أنا أريد أن أفهم دينكم
> و فى منتدى الحوار الإسلامى لما تيجى تسأل عضو على سؤال هل ينفع يقولك أقرأ القراءن الكريم
> أريد دليل مقنع و قوى منكم



عزيزي WWE Champion
المقصود بقراءة الكتاب المقدس ان تختبره وتعيشه


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 مايو 2011)

[SIZE="4"]عزيزي WWE Champion بشكر ربنا بجد على دخولك المنتدى ولاحترامك الجميل فى طريقه النقاش المفيد 

ونتمنى التواصل الدائم ونحن جميعا تحت امرك اخى الحبيب

ولاانسى الصلاه لكل من شارك فى هذه المداخله  الرب يباركم لانى بجد استفيد كثير منكم [/SIZE]


----------



## veron (29 مايو 2011)

WWE Champion قال:


> يمكن نعمل معايير الحق على (الله عز وجل) - (يسوع) الإلهين نعرف من خلق هذا الكون نعرف القوة لأن من خلق هذا الكون بالتأكيد تكون عنده قوة بالية شديدة لا حصر لها و شكرا للأهتمام.​


ابتديت ردك يمكن نعمل معايير الحف علي الله  احنا مش بنعمل معايير يا استاذي احنا بنختار اشياء علي اساسها نحدد اياهم الاحق والاقدر المعيار موجود  ونحن نسير عليه 
حضرتك اخترت شيئين  وهم اله الاسلام ورب المجد يسوع وحددت الاحق فيهم  بالقوه الشديده انا مش عارف يعني ايه باليه  
دي اشياء تصلح للمقارنه اخي وكل يجيب من كتابه انت سوف تجيب من القران ونحن سوف نجيب من الكتب المقدس 
المعايير التي طلبتها منك اخي الكريم هي الاشياء التي سوف نحكم فهيا العقل دون النص  سيكون النص شاهدا وليس دليل مثل ذلك معيار الانسانيه في المسيحيه والاسلام معيار الالوهيه في المسيحيه والسلام وهكذا  اتمني ان تكون فهمتني ومنظر ردك


----------



## أَمَة (30 مايو 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات المخالفة*
* للبند الثاني من قوانين القسم الذي ينص على*

الردود المقدمة للأسئلة هي ردود مسيحية، لذلك يُمنع طرح أي إجابة مصدرها غير العقيدة المسيحية.
​


----------



## أَمَة (30 مايو 2011)

*يغلق الموضوع لأنه فعلا جدل عقيم *​

*للإسباب التالية:*

*وهذه اهم الأسباب* المخالفات لقوانين القسم التي ينص فيه البند الثاني على أن : الردود المقدمة للأسئلة هي ردود مسيحية، لذلك يُمنع طرح أي إجابة مصدرها غير العقيدة المسيحية.​
صاحب غير مؤهل ليسأل و لا يعرف ماذا يريد، والدليل أنه​
يردد نفس الكلام، ووضع في إحدى مشاركاته ردا لم يعرف كيف يرد عليه وقال انه نسخه ولصقه من توقيع شخص مسلم.​
يدعي ان التوراة والانجيل محرفين ويقول انه لا يعرف عن التعريف شيئا سوى ان غيره يقول هذا​​


----------



## أَمَة (30 مايو 2011)

*كلمة أكتبها للقراء من الزوار الكرام الذين ربما سيقرأون هذا الموضوع ويتركون بإنطباع ممكن أن يصيب وممكن ان يخطئ.*​ 
*هذه كلمة مختصرة تتعلق بفكرة الأحبة المسلمين الخاطئة *
*أن الكتاب المقدس محرف كما جاء في *
*هذه الجزئية من إحدى مداخلات صاحب الموضوع:*​


*


WWE Champion قال:



أكيد التوراة و الإنجيل محرفين لأنهم يدعوا إلى عبادة إله غير الله فكيف ينزل الله هذين الكتابين و ينزل القراءن الكريم ثم يقول بأنه نزل القراءن تكملة لهم و هما أساسا يدعوان للشرك به. ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




WWE Champion قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




WWE Champion قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


WWE Champion قال:


> ​


​ 
*كلام القرآن أن الإنجيل هو الكتاب الذي أنزله الله على المسيح **كلام خاظئ وجاهل بالإنجيل جهلا فادحا* *وفاضحا**، **ولعله عالما بحقيقته ولكنه مغرضا ومدلسا.*​ 

*المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد. هو الذي كلم موسى فكتب التوراة. فكيف ينزل الله كتاب على نفسه.*

*الإنجيل لم يكن موجودا إصلا عندما كان المسيح على الأرض.*

*معنى كلمة إنجيل، اليونانية الأصل، البشارة أو الخبر السار بخلاص كل من يؤمن من البشر بالمسيح يسوع أنه الرب الإله الذي تجسد من أجل خلاصهم. لقد **كُتِبَ بأقلام الرسل الذين عاشوا مع المسيح وشهدوا موته وقيامته من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث وصعوده الى السماء في اليوم الأربعين بعد قيامته، والذين حل عليهم الروح القدس بعد عشرة أيام من صعود المسيح كما وعدهم قبل أن يصعد. فأمتلأوا من روح الله وكتبوا الأناجيل بوحى من الروح القدس.*

*فما يحاول الإسلام ألصاقه بالمسيحية واليهودية من تحريف هو إثبات على عدم مصداقيته.*

*نأتي الى التوراة، وهي الكتاب المقدس الذي يحوي كتب موسى الخمسة، وغيرها من كتب الأنبياء. لو كانت هذه الكتب محرفة لكان الأجدر باليهود أن يحذفوا جميع النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيء المسيح.*

*هذه بعض المواضيع لمن يريد المزيد من المعرفة عن ما هو الإنجيل وكل ما تشير اليه الكلمة. *

*ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*
*معنى كلمة إنجيل*
*لماذا أربعة أناجيل؟؟؟؟ *
*انجيل واحد ام اربعة اناجيل ؟* 
*الإنحيل كيف كتب؟ وكيف وصل الينا؟* 
*الأناجيل الأربعة*


----------

